# donate python?



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

dose anyone want to donate a healthy python to me? preferably GTP, but i will consider anything!
cheers, whitey.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 2, 2006)

good luck


----------



## fidzy (Nov 2, 2006)

ye good luk trying to get a expensive gtp, lol


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

ya got to give it ago! miracles happen!


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ever the optimist, onya whitey


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

its a strange world we live in!


----------



## Darkon (Nov 2, 2006)

oh yeah ive got a couple of spare gtp's in my shed ill just grab u one ......... hehe anyway good luck with ur search!!


----------



## fidzy (Nov 2, 2006)

haha you might want to try somewhere differnt as people on this site will never ever ever ever ever ever give away a reptile


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 2, 2006)

i hope you will find what your looking for


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2006)

fidzy said:


> haha you might want to try somewhere differnt as people on this site will never ever ever ever ever ever give away a reptile



Yes they will and it has happened a few times eg: donations for the southern cross guessing comp. However I doubt anyone will give up a gtp.


----------



## fidzy (Nov 2, 2006)

whitey r u a newbie or been keeping pythons for a while


----------



## freddy (Nov 2, 2006)

fidzy said:


> haha you might want to try somewhere differnt as people on this site will never ever ever ever ever ever give away a reptile


says who??:?


----------



## Rastass (Nov 2, 2006)

I am more than happy to donate a GTP. But first I need pics.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

i have nothing to lose.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

look at my profile fidzy, i keep more than one coastal.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 2, 2006)

how about u donate me ur female woma, and i will donate u my coastal


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

depends how i go here! lol


----------



## FAY (Nov 2, 2006)

I will give you my GTP, be warned, it is on it's very last legs (so to speak))!! hehe


----------



## fidzy (Nov 2, 2006)

how much would an average gtp cost


----------



## Veredus (Nov 2, 2006)

I have these wonderful GTP hatchies if you want them


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

ya got to be in it, to win it!
yeah, but i worked hard to save up and buy em all!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

10 grand is not asking to much for a GTP these days fidzy.
thats why im trying option B first! lol!


----------



## jessop (Nov 2, 2006)

i think winning a tattslotto jackpot would be more conceivable than scrounging a GTP for free off APS


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

i promise when i start breeding i will donate a hatchie!
im not greedy!
as long as they pass a good gesture to someone else.
until everyone's kicked a goal!


----------



## hazzard (Nov 2, 2006)

How but a "Roughy instead"?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 2, 2006)

a RSP?


----------



## nom (Nov 3, 2006)

Love ya work Whitey, you crack me up


----------



## Squamata (Nov 3, 2006)

*You are cheeky but clever!!!*

Hi there, i would donate a Stimmie to you, but the import/export fee and the freight to where ever you are would not make it free my friend. 
CALM makes it so hard for us Sandgropers :cry:
Just glad we are allowed to keep reptiles at all tho!!!

no way know would i part with one of my Womas or BHPs or SW Carpets they are too scarce and b***y expensive. Dream on!!!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

i'll accept a stimmie mate...Im in WA lol and will pay freight...pm me lol...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

i would pay freight, but i think it would be a bit stressful from wa to townsville.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2006)

what about the satisfaction of saving up for your own snake and picking its colour and personality?? bah!!! 
need a job? www.staffing.com.au I'm pretty sure its state wide


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

i find you to be a real smart *** tatelina...and i dont think i like you...but if thats just your sense of humour be sure to let me know, cos it comes across real sarcastic...

As for a job...I actually own my own business, my partner is on a great deal and pay package for her job, and that is why we live in Broome...

As for saving and picking my own colour etc...I have done that, i brought 2 beardies which were $250 each, a SW carpet for $880, and i also keep a number of exotic birds which are all fairly expensive...However, if someone were willing to donate a snake and i can get a 2nd one then i for sure wouldnt knock it back...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> i find you to be a real smart *** tatelina...and i dont think i like you...but if thats just your sense of humour be sure to let me know, cos it comes across real sarcastic...
> 
> As for a job...I actually own my own business, my partner is on a great deal and pay package for her job, and that is why we live in Broome...
> 
> As for saving and picking my own colour etc...I have done that, i brought 2 beardies which were $250 each, a SW carpet for $880, and i also keep a number of exotic birds which are all fairly expensive...However, if someone were willing to donate a snake and i can get a 2nd one then i for sure wouldnt knock it back...



I didn't even check to see your age so I was taking a wild guess that you might have been a young teenager who didn't know the value of hard work and earning your own things, so I wasn't being sarcastic and I was actually offering something that I thought might help.
Congratulations on your company and having your own reptiles already.. You're 2 steps ahead of me!

I don't think I have an attitude problem..but you probably wouldn't like me anyway just by default...which is fine. 
I would certainly not knock back a gift either.. but I personally would prefer to earn it myself. Guess we have different views.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

well just so you know, i am almost 21 years old...do know the value of hard work (owning your own business is a continual job not just 8-5 etc)...I am appreciative of the "help" to get a job...I feel i am an easy goin, easy to get along with type of person...The reason for my last post was that this is the 2nd response to a post of mine in which you have come across as being quite rude or sarcastic, and i was unaware if this was just your sense of humour...

as for the "gift" if some1 were to donate, yes it is good to earn our money for our reptiles and hand pick them, I have had my beardies for over a year now, although only got my 1st snake 2 days ago, so gaining another as a gift would be bloody awesome...

how bout we start a fresh...what reptiles do you keep or have you previously had?

Ash...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> well just so you know, i am almost 21 years old...do know the value of hard work (owning your own business is a continual job not just 8-5 etc)...I am appreciative of the "help" to get a job...I feel i am an easy goin, easy to get along with type of person...The reason for my last post was that this is the 2nd response to a post of mine in which you have come across as being quite rude or sarcastic, and i was unaware if this was just your sense of humour...
> 
> as for the "gift" if some1 were to donate, yes it is good to earn our money for our reptiles and hand pick them, I have had my beardies for over a year now, although only got my 1st snake 2 days ago, so gaining another as a gift would be bloody awesome...
> 
> ...



hahahahaha I only just found and read that other post... Yes it is just my humour! Don't take me too seriously! I am quite immature at times and probably wouldn't even be capable of having my own job or relocating across the country.. so never mind me. 

I am but a poor and lowly newb who up until last night only had a blue tongue lizard..but now I have to search my backyard for her and atm have no reptiles! I will be getting my first snake in January after they hatch (and I learn some more responsibility)...am VERY excited about that. 
Congratulations on getting your newest addition.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

thanx and sorry to hear bout ya bluey...I could always "catch" ya one...lol we have HEAPS up here, and also frillies, goannas, geckoes, green tree frogs, tar tars (close relly to beardies), BHP's, stimmies.... as ya can see we have a huge amount of herps locally around ere


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

do you guys find it rude to ask someone to donate a reptiles to you? not saying your rude but i just dont feel right doing it, so many time i have wanted to but just couldnt do it


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

well, i dint origamally ask...someone else did...1 person said they could donate a stimmie...if the offer is there, then id be glad to accept...I prolly wouldnt just come out and ask though, i only mentioned it cos the other person pretty much offered...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 3, 2006)

yea i find it a bit weird if you want a snake go buy one lol i wouldnt donate anything if ive brought it id sell it not donate it but thats JMO


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

im not losing any sleep over it, i made this thread for abit of a joke. because i dont think it would come true. but i just have to give it ago!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 3, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I tihnk you might have to start from way, way down the bottom...like perhaps a millipede  You know, much like that guy in the States who traded his way from a paper-clip to a 2 storey house  Good luck :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 3, 2006)

free gtp, ummmmmmmm, NO.!!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

lol, yeah i saw that...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

maybe moosenoose, ill trade a paperclip for a GTP then.
any takers?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

paperclip for any python?


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

i wasnt talking to you in general reptilian, just asking in general, so what would be the chance of someone donatine a pink-tongue or a blue-tongue to me?


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

if the paperclip was gold coated and diamond studded then yes


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

50/50 at least!


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 3, 2006)

you can have some free gtp skins. (sheds).


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 3, 2006)

lmfao tff hahahahaha  i got plenty of paper clips *PONDERS i wonder if i put in ad in paper stating* " if i trade a few thousand paper clips would you trade me them for a gtp" lmfao


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2006)

hornet said:


> if the paperclip was gold coated and diamond studded then yes



I wouldn't trade a python for that! I'd keep it.


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

i mean i'd give someone a python for that lol, would people think less of me if i asked for a free bluey?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2006)

hornet said:


> i mean i'd give someone a python for that lol, would people think less of me if i asked for a free bluey?



hahahah I meant the opposite! I would keep the python over a diamond encrusted paperclip!


----------



## mitchyj (Nov 3, 2006)

ive got a feeling that no one wil donate one


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

i dont think anyone will donate a gtp but someone offered to donate a stimsons and i'm sure you sould get carpet pythons donated, its been done before


----------



## freddy (Nov 3, 2006)

hey hornet if you had of asked about 2 weeks ago id have given ya three blueys.


----------



## adbacus (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey I'll take the stimmie. If it's a WA stimmi - especially if it's the Pilbara/Pen line or wheatbelt. I don't mind paying for CALM or freight if that's the case.


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

damn aye, i always ask to late lol


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

ohwell, if you ever have anymore you wanna give away, let me know


----------



## freddy (Nov 3, 2006)

mate sure will... cant stand them things here


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2006)

then y do you get them?


----------



## freddy (Nov 3, 2006)

ummm well i wanted to 'experiance' owning all the diff types of reptiles to work out which suits me best personally and yeah now i have.......i've worked out that they are far to boring for me:lol: . i really dont know how else to explain it soz:cry:


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 3, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> im not losing any sleep over it, i made this thread for abit of a joke. because i dont think it would come true. but i just have to give it ago!



Damn, some people just don't have a sence of humour. 

Either chill out people or we might have to send you to your rooms with no dinner :shock:

Oh well, night people, I'm off to work.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 4, 2006)

i know, everyone is stressing out about it?
i dont know if its the long island ice teas talking, but i think everyone just has be cool!

" sometimes nothing is a cool hand", dose anyone know what movie that line is from?
paul newman is in it.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 4, 2006)

ive heard that saying before but got no idea what movie it is from 


you could always instead of just asking for someone to donate a python ask for a breeding pair(any age hatchie-adult) and when they have eggs you will give them there choice of 3 hatchlings in return that way you get a pair of pythons and in the end they dont loose out either iuno just a suggestion


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 4, 2006)

yer, but wouldnt the peeps prefer to just breed em themselves? anyhow any1 in WA care to send a breeding pair of stimmies on the above stated deal? choice out of all the hatchies...lol


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 4, 2006)

haha you never know 

maybe they have a pair they dont like the look of much or they are too big for them to look after not enough room for them as they have too many or some other reason


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 4, 2006)

you could also include in the deal that you will not share pics of them or tell anyone except the authorities that you have them 

i got no idea


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 4, 2006)

also could be someone moving away or going on a holiday or wanting to go overseas for a year or more due to work or something but knowing they will be back and when they get back plan on getting back into them


feel free to pm me if your interested in giving me a breeding pair dont be shy   :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Nov 4, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i know, everyone is stressing out about it?
> i dont know if its the long island ice teas talking, but i think everyone just has be cool!
> 
> " sometimes nothing is a cool hand", dose anyone know what movie that line is from?
> paul newman is in it.




Cool hand Luke


"What we've got here is a failure to communicate....."


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 4, 2006)

*flutters eyelashes* ill take a male coastal off anyones hand to breed with my female if anyone is giving stuff away lol  TFF


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah, greebo knows what im talking about! cool hand luke! thats one of my favorite movies!


----------



## nightowl (Nov 4, 2006)

I have an O.range P.hase M.ale V.iper snake if you want him....he can be VERY infectious!


----------



## hornet (Nov 4, 2006)

i c freddy, well if you do ever get more let me know, i'll take em off your hands


----------



## adbacus (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, hopefully squamata's donation went to a worthy owner. if not, I'm still here


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone in darwin NT willing to give away a childrens going to a good home??? Please contact me if anyone knows preferably female.... Thank's all


----------

